# Damage Drum Kit by Heavyocity - My first impression



## wahey73 (Jun 1, 2022)

Heavyocity released their new baby: Damage Drum Kit, a massive-sounding premium hard rock and metal kit. It's housed in the engine of Damage 2 and sounds as powerful and punchy as you would expect from Heavyocity. Enjoy


----------



## PeterN (Jun 1, 2022)

the real star was Martin playing guitar you launched the fire alarm


----------



## wahey73 (Jun 1, 2022)

PeterN said:


> the real star was Martin playing guitar you launched the fire alarm


Thank you Peter, but I need to be honest here: I was not me playing the guitar but a very good friend of mine and founding member of Hëîdenrÿchê


----------



## bvaughn0402 (Jun 1, 2022)

Is there anywhere that describes if this is new compared to the full Damage?


----------



## Mikro93 (Jun 1, 2022)

bvaughn0402 said:


> Is there anywhere that describes if this is new compared to the full Damage?



Yes, first post here says that DDK is not included in D2, I assume it means it's new content:






Introducing The Damage Drum Kit


Introducing the DAMAGE Drum Kit, an all-new, monstrous-sounding, playable drum kit specifically tailored for the epic aggression of modern music and scoring. Recorded at the new Heavyocity Studios and delivered with the powerful Damage 2 engine (*Damage 2 not required), the Damage Drum Kit...



vi-control.net


----------



## Henning (Jun 6, 2022)

Ok, I caved and have purchased right now. I saw this vid which goes through all the patches and there's definitely cool stuff in there. And for about 80,- EUR... well you cannot have enough percussion and drum libs, right?

This is the video by the way:


----------



## wahey73 (Jun 6, 2022)

Henning said:


> Ok, I caved and have purchased right now. I saw this vid which goes through all the patches and there's definitely cool stuff in there. And for about 80,- EUR... well you cannot have enough percussion and drum libs, right?


Absolutely right....there is really a lot of content in this library. Here another video of mine where I play through all the 25 kits of the Kit Designer and yes, I really had a lot of fun doing so


----------



## gsilbers (Jun 7, 2022)

Very cool video!


----------

